

10 Points of Unsolicited Advice for Tech Writers - foolrush
http://thefrailestthing.com/2014/03/30/10-points-of-unsolicited-advice-for-technology-writers/

======
timrosenblatt
Are you the author?

I love the "Do not deify technology or assign salvific powers to Technology".
I think you could write a whole blog post on that subject alone.

Agile alone has been overpromised by so many people (consultants), and
deifying technology or practices is guaranteed to damage the community that
forms around it.

Funny thing is, I'm saying this as (basically) an Agile consultant. It's not
my full-time thing, but I started the Agile team at my company years ago, and
I've advised lots of folks on how they can solve their problems using
techniques that are under the "Agile" umbrella. There's good stuff in the
Agile school of thought.

Agile (and nearly everything else) is not a magic wand, and can never be one.

The problem comes in when someone sells you a magic wand, and it turns out to
just be a really good walking stick.

